# ATI Radeon 9800 Pro. No harware accelleration, need help!

## Lethality

I just finished installing the ATI-Drivers by going through the HOWTO ati-drivers at the gentoo-wiki.

Loading up glxgears I get 350 - 400 fps, and I know that is wrong as they should be around 2000.

I think I'm running software accelleration instead of hw accelleration, but I don't know how to fix this.

The problem might be in my xorg.conf file though.

xorg.conf:

http://rafb.net/paste/results/NMq0ev89.html

dmesg /var/log/X.log:

http://rafb.net/paste/results/muRc8j99.html

lspci:

http://rafb.net/paste/results/wO2LBf49.html

ThanksLast edited by Lethality on Tue Dec 12, 2006 9:03 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Lethality

I really need help with this. Been trying various approaches all day, still same fps.

This is what fglrx shows me:

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: Mesa project: www.mesa3d.org

OpenGL renderer string: Mesa GLX Indirect

OpenGL version string: 1.2 (1.5 Mesa 6.5.1)

It should be ati and not mesa. No idea why it still shows this.

Also this is in Xorg.0.log:

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(WW) fglrx: No matching Device section for instance (BusID PCI:2:0:1) found

(--) Chipset RADEON 9800 PRO (R350 4E48) found

(==) fglrx(0): NoDRI = NO

(EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"

(EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP

(WW) fglrx(0): ***********************************************

(WW) fglrx(0): * DRI initialization failed!                  *

(WW) fglrx(0): * (maybe driver kernel module missing or bad) *

(WW) fglrx(0): * 2D acceleraton available (MMIO)             *

(WW) fglrx(0): * no 3D acceleration available                *

(WW) fglrx(0): ********************************************* *

Anyone able to help?

----------

## KaZeR

I have the same hardware, and same problem. I'm working on it. Did you find anything on your side?

----------

## cyrillic

 *Lethality wrote:*   

> (EE) fglrx(0): [agp] unable to acquire AGP, error "xf86_ENODEV"
> 
> (EE) fglrx(0): cannot init AGP 

 

Take a look at your lspci (I couldn't -- HTTP 404), and compare it with your kernel config to make sure you have the correct AGP chipset driver enabled.

----------

## KaZeR

Thanks for your help. By enabling some other devices in the agp section, i managed to go a little further.

Now i get :

```
(EE) fglrx(0): atiddxDriScreenInit failed, GPS not been initialized.

(EE) AIGLX: Screen 0 is not DRI capable

```

I've removed the DRM from the kernel, as i read somewhere, made clean, recompiled the kernel, rebooted, but i'm still having this issue. Any idea?

----------

## RaceTM

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> Thanks for your help. By enabling some other devices in the agp section, i managed to go a little further.
> 
> Now i get :
> 
> ```
> ...

 

If you removed DRM from the kernel, did you install x11-drm?  You need DRM from somewhere  :Smile: 

----------

## KaZeR

I'm using latest ATI closed source driver. ( ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run)

I finally managed to get something looking good, by re-running ATI installation after my previous steps:

```
 # fglrxinfo 

display: :0.0  screen: 0

OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: RADEON 9800 SE

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6958 Release

```

But since i upgraded world, libexpat is broken and kdm doesn't start.. nor does gnome. So i can't test compiz right now. i'm running revdep-rebuild...

----------

## selutha

I have a radeon 9800 pro 

#lspci

01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: ATI Technologies Inc Radeon R350 [Radeon 9800 Pro]

Just including my xorg.conf if it helps you, I can post my kernel config if you like; will check back later.

selutha@kami ~ $ fgl_fglxgears 

Using GLX_SGIX_pbuffer

3544 frames in 5.0 seconds = 708.800 FPS

4051 frames in 5.0 seconds = 810.200 FPS

4034 frames in 5.0 seconds = 806.800 FPS

4002 frames in 5.0 seconds = 800.400 FPS   

selutha@kami ~ $ glxgears 

21137 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4227.265 FPS

23447 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4689.103 FPS

23479 frames in 5.0 seconds = 4695.757 FPS

on x11-drivers/ati-drivers-8.40.4

```

#Section "Device"

#    BusID      "PCI:0:10:0"

#    VideoRam   256

#    Clocks   25.2 28.3

#   Identifier  "Standard VGA"

#   Driver      "vga"

#   VendorName  "Unknown"

#   BoardName   "Unknown"

#EndSection

Section "ServerLayout"

   Identifier     "Simple Layout"

   Screen         "Screen 1" 0 0

   InputDevice    "Mouse1" "CorePointer"

   InputDevice    "Keyboard1" "CoreKeyboard"

EndSection

Section "Files"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/TTF/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/OTF"

#    FontPath   "/usr/share/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/local/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/misc/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/TrueType/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/freefont/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/"

#    FontPath   "/usr/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/misc/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/100dpi/"

   FontPath     "/usr/share/fonts/75dpi/"

EndSection

Section "Module"

   Load  "type1"

   Load  "glx"

   Load  "dri"

   Load  "dbe"     # Double buffer extension

   SubSection "extmod"

      Option       "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

   EndSubSection

   Load  "freetype"

#    Load        "xtt"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Keyboard1"

   Driver      "kbd"

   Option       "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

# Specify which keyboard LEDs can be user-controlled (eg, with xset(1))

   Option       "XkbRules" "xorg"

   Option       "XkbModel" "microsoft"

   Option       "XkbLayout" "us"

EndSection

Section "InputDevice"

   Identifier  "Mouse1"

   Driver      "mouse"

   Option       "Protocol" "ExplorerPS/2"   # Explorer PS/2

   Option       "Device" "/dev/input/mice"

# When using XQUEUE, comment out the above two lines, and uncomment

   Option       "ZAxisMapping" "4 5 6 7"

# Emulate3Buttons is an option for 2-button mice

EndSection

Section "Monitor"

   Identifier   "sync"

   HorizSync    31.5 - 82.0

   VertRefresh  50.0 - 90.0

EndSection

Section "Device"

    #VideoRam    262144

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

###

   Identifier  "9800pro"

   Driver      "fglrx"

   Option       "AGPMode" "4"

   Option       "AGPFastWrite" "true"

   Option       "RenderAccel" "on"

   Option       "EnablePageFlip" "true"

   Option       "XaaNoOffscreenPixmaps"

#   Option   "VideoOverlay"   "on"

#   Option   "UseFastTLS"   "2"

   Option       "VideoOverlay" "on"

   Option       "OpenGLOverlay" "off"

EndSection

Section "Screen"

   Identifier "Screen 1"

   Device     "9800pro"

   Monitor    "sync"

   DefaultDepth     24

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     16

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

   SubSection "Display"

      Viewport   0 0

      Depth     24

      Modes    "1280x1024" "1024x768" "800x600" "640x480"

   EndSubSection

EndSection

Section "DRI"

   Group        "video"

   Mode         0666

EndSection

Section "Extensions"

   Option   "XVideo"   "Enable"

   Option   "Composite"   "FALSE"

EndSection

Section "ServerFlags"

   Option   "AIGLX"   "FALSE"

EndSection 

```

----------

## KaZeR

Oh thanks. That's very neat of you.

Do you have compiz running? (revdep-rebuild failed during the night, some broken gnome packages).

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

 *Lethality wrote:*   

> I really need help with this. Been trying various approaches all day, still same fps.
> 
> This is what fglrx shows me:
> 
> display: :0.0  screen: 0
> ...

 

[Edit:I didn't read all your posts  :Sad:  U allready got that part working...oh well...I'll leave this for anyone else who might run into the above problem.]

KaZeR:

Does your glxinfo report something similar to the above ? if so, I would say that your problem is that you have forgotten to set the correct OpenGL provider.

Mesa is the default Software implementation of OpenGL used by X I guess.

Use the follwing command to list available providers:

    eselect opengl list

Use the following command to set the ati OpenGL provider:

    eselect opengl set ati

Restart X after setting the provider and run glxinfo in a console again, it should now say something like:

```
name of display: :0.0

display: :0  screen: 0

direct rendering: Yes

server glx vendor string: SGI

server glx version string: 1.2

server glx extensions:

    GLX_ARB_multisample, GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating,

    GLX_EXT_import_context, GLX_EXT_texture_from_pixmap, GLX_OML_swap_method,

    GLX_SGI_make_current_read, GLX_SGIS_multisample, GLX_SGIX_hyperpipe,

    GLX_SGIX_swap_barrier, GLX_SGIX_fbconfig, GLX_MESA_copy_sub_buffer

client glx vendor string: ATI

client glx version string: 1.3

client glx extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_get_proc_address, GLX_SGI_video_sync, GLX_ARB_multisample,

    GLX_ATI_pixel_format_float, GLX_ATI_render_texture

GLX version: 1.2

GLX extensions:

    GLX_EXT_visual_info, GLX_EXT_visual_rating, GLX_EXT_import_context,

    GLX_ARB_multisample

[b]OpenGL vendor string: ATI Technologies Inc.

OpenGL renderer string: ATI MOBILITY RADEON X600

OpenGL version string: 2.0.6650 (8.39.4)[/b]

OpenGL extensions:

    GL_ARB_multitexture, GL_EXT_texture_env_add, GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array,

    GL_S3_s3tc, GL_ARB_depth_texture, GL_ARB_fragment_program,

    GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow, GL_ARB_fragment_shader,

    ( ...LOTS of stuff cut away... )

```

The important part is the 'OpenGL vendor string. It should say ATI Technologies Inc. like mine does or something similar.

// Fredrik

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> I'm using latest ATI closed source driver. ( ati-driver-installer-8.42.3-x86.x86_64.run)
> 
> I finally managed to get something looking good, by re-running ATI installation after my previous steps:
> 
> ```
> ...

 

I hope you are aware that there are some incompabilities between that binary driver and Gentoo ? There is a bug about it in the Gentoo bugzilla somewhere.

One of the problems I remember from glancing at the BZ was something about the ati-distro not creating all the right symlinks for the libraries.

You really should have waited for them to finish testing the ebuild mate  :Smile:  Would have made things alot easier for you.

I'll try to find the BZ and post a link to it.

[ Edit: ATI-8.42.* BZ: https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=196820 ]

// Fredrik, also waiting for AIGLX  :Smile: 

----------

## KaZeR

Thanks for you help, i'll have a look at the bugzilla suggestions later (i don't have this box under hand).

The main reason for which i tried 8.42 was dual head. I didn't succeed to get it to run with 8.40. In the latest version, there is amdcccle which did quite a good job (it worked out of the box, no need to mess with xorg.conf). Only thing missing now is aiglx. i'd love to get compiz on this box  :Smile: 

I'll have another look at this tonight, i'll post updates.

----------

## selutha

 *Quote:*   

> Kazer 
> 
> PostPosted: Mon Nov 05, 2007 3:24 am    Post subject:
> 
> Oh thanks. That's very neat of you.
> ...

 

I use to have it running with XGL, but it ran like trash so I do not run compiz anymore. I am waiting for the kinks to be worked out of the new drivers and then I will try AIGLX.

----------

## KaZeR

 *Kulfaangaren! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> I hope you are aware that there are some incompabilities between that binary driver and Gentoo ? There is a bug about it in the Gentoo bugzilla somewhere.

 

Incompatibility or it just doesn't work out of the box?

 *Kulfaangaren! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> One of the problems I remember from glancing at the BZ was something about the ati-distro not creating all the right symlinks for the libraries.

 

Looks like 2) in my previous question  :Smile: 

 *Kulfaangaren! wrote:*   

> 
> 
> You really should have waited for them to finish testing the ebuild mate  Would have made things alot easier for you.
> 
> I'll try to find the BZ and post a link to it.
> ...

 

I like pain  :Wink: 

----------

## Kulfaangaren!

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> Incompatibility or it just doesn't work out of the box?

 

U are probably right, should most likely be "may work so-so with LOTS of work"  :Smile: 

The last posts in the BZ suggests that the guy that seems to have done the major part of getting an ebuild working is not at all convinced that the driver is stable or good enough for portage and general usage.

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> I like pain 

 

You scare me !  :Smile:  I don't mind a bit of work, but pain....no thank you !  :Smile: 

// Fredrik

----------

## KaZeR

 *Kulfaangaren! wrote:*   

>  *KaZeR wrote:*   Incompatibility or it just doesn't work out of the box? 
> 
> U are probably right, should most likely be "may work so-so with LOTS of work" 
> 
> The last posts in the BZ suggests that the guy that seems to have done the major part of getting an ebuild working is not at all convinced that the driver is stable or good enough for portage and general usage.
> ...

 

I got compiz to run, but not on dual head (i have very ugly bugs on dual head)

The last bugger is that i have to log in, start compiz --replace, then compiz-start (compiz-start directly doesn't work).

 *KaZeR wrote:*   

> I like pain 

 

You scare me !  :Smile:  I don't mind a bit of work, but pain....no thank you !  :Smile: 

[/quote]

Hehe  :Smile: 

----------

